# Adapter Problem. Driver is not Installed



## White_Shark (Dec 26, 2010)

I Have Lenovo N500 423352F I have Installed WiFi In My Notebook But It Saying: Adapter Problem. Driver is not Installed

Operating System: Windows XP pro Version 2002 SP2
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Device Manager Is It Showing* !* On Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
______________________________________________________________
System Information-Components ->Network ->adapter.

Name [00000001] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID Not Available
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 1
Service Name NdisIP
IP Address 192.168.1.3
IP Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server 
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 00:1E:EC:9C:46:23

Name [00000002] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type RAS Async Adapter
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID Not Available
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 2
Service Name AsyncMac
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available

Name [00000003] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 3
Service Name Rasl2tp
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:14 AM)

Name [00000004] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 4
Service Name PptpMiniport
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:14 AM)

Name [00000005] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 5
Service Name RasPppoe
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:05 AM)

Name [00000006] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Direct Parallel
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 6
Service Name Raspti
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/23/2001 1:00 PM)

Name [00000007] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 7
Service Name NdisWan
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:14 AM)

Name [00000008] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 8
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address F0:FD:20:52:41:53
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:04 AM)

Name [00000009] Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_3A2317AA&REV_02\4&2BCEBCDB&0&00E5
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 9
Service Name b57w2k
IP Address 192.168.1.3
IP Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server 192.168.1.1
DHCP Lease Expires 12/27/2010 11:37 AM
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/26/2010 11:37 AM
MAC Address 00:1E:EC:9C:46:23
Memory Address 0xF4600000-0xF46FFFFF
IRQ Channel IRQ 17
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57xp32.sys (10.62.1.2 (cbuild.11292007-1734,b57nd5x-rel_10.7-lhdepot1106.CL-3357), 159.50 KB (163,328 bytes), 12/6/2010 7:45 PM)

Name [00000010] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 10
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 00:1E:EC:9C:46:23
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:04 AM)

Name [00000011] Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\NET\0000
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 11
Service Name taphss
IP Address 0.0.0.0
IP Subnet 
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server 10.48.87.254
DHCP Lease Expires 12/25/2011 9:27 AM
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/25/2010 9:27 AM
MAC Address 00:FF:89:E4:E3:05
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\taphss.sys (2.1_rc19 16/4 built by: WinDDK, 32.00 KB (32,768 bytes), 9/23/2010 12:49 AM)

Name [00000012] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0002
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 12
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 00:FF:89:E4:E3:05
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:04 AM)

Name [00000013] Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_04B514E4&REV_01\4&492937F&0&00E2
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 13
Service Name BCM43XX
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Memory Address 0xF4700000-0xF47FFFFF
IRQ Channel IRQ 3
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl6.sys (4.170.77.3, 1.15 MB (1,207,288 bytes), 12/26/2010 10:32 AM)

Name [00000014] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0003
Last Reset 12/26/2010 10:54 AM
Index 14
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:04 AM)

Please Help To Install WiFi Perfectly On My Notebook


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

It would appear that you need to install or re-install your drivers. Did you install a wireless card? Does this computer have built in wireless?


----------



## White_Shark (Dec 26, 2010)

yes my laptop have inbuilt driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did this laptop come with this wireless card or did you add the wireless card?

If it is the original wireless card you can get the drivers here:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-72514#Wireless

They list two under networking wireless:
*Gemtek & Cybertan Wireless LAN
Intel Wireless LAN ThinkPad 11abg, abgn, bg, bgn*

The wireless device id 
*PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_04B514E4*
points to a Broadcom 802.11g Network adapter (BCM43XX Chipset)

I think the *Gemtek & Cybertan Wireless LAN* driver is what you need:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-71012


----------

